# moused/synaptics



## LateNiteTV (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a synaptics touchpad on my laptop.
8.0rc3 i386.

heres the deal and ive been fighting with it for a while.
moused and /dev/sysmouse make the touch pad work perfectly without loading the synaptics driver.
BUT, it works too perfectly. i want to disable the vertical scrolling feature thats on the right edge of the touchpad.

i can do this when the synaptics driver is loaded, but then tapping becomes very crappy. taps on the touchpad dont register so i constantly have to sit there and tap the hell out of it to get it to work 75% of the time.
i have adjusted the pressure settings many times but the problem remains.

with the synaptics driver i have tried pretty much everything in the `$ synclient -l` listing.
yes hw.psm.synaptics_load=1 is in my /boot/loader.conf and moused_enable is commented out of my rc.conf. and

```
Load "synaptics"
```
 is in my xorg.conf.

i have read the man page for synaptics, moused, psm, synclient.
nothing i do will remove the vertical scrolling while keeping the other parts of the touchpad working correctly.

now the best result i get is when i have moused AND synaptics both loaded. but theres still an issue. when i right click on the desktop it changes the workspace randomly... and random times. lol. im seriously at a loss here.

i mean im so damn frustrated with this that im actually sitting here laughing.

so my final question: is there any way to disable the virtual vertical scrolling with moused, /dev/sysmouse?


----------



## aragon (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think so.  The vertical scrolling usually works by mapping a small portion of the touchpad into button 4/5 presses instead.  moused never does this mapping itself, so if vertical scrolling is working with only moused running, your touchpad's hardware is doing the mapping.  You'd need to figure out how to program the hardware to stop doing that.

Just a guess without having your hardware in hand...


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the input.
would anyone happen to know how to fix the crappy tapping with the synaptics driver loaded?
ive gone thru all the sysctl settings as well without shmconfig and its still acting up.

whatever information you need just let me know.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 20, 2009)

took hald and dbus out of rc.conf and things seem to be working better with the synaptics driver.

edit: i take the above statement back. i think it was wishful thinking and a little bit of my imagination that made it seem like it was better. it still sucks.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 10, 2009)

i managed to get rid of the virtual scrolling with moused. i mapped the z (vert scroll) axis to the y axis and now it works just like a regular ol touchpad.
oh the simple solution i overlooked while reading the moused man page.


----------

